# Ebling Back Blade detailed pics.



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I found these pics and thought I would share. The blade looks really sweet. I have a few coming to try out for tractors and pickups. Any questions about them please feel free to ask.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

.......................................


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I think he could have had more greenery in the pics, all that concrete is ugly. Well, not as ugly as Dave's, but still, the landscape out front is much nicer looking.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't believe those valves and wiring don't have a cover being where they are. Also the top of the blade has no flare to it so the snow rolls. It looks solid but there are so many components back there - More to go wrong IMO.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If I put one of those on my truck I wouldn't be able to leave the gas station. Never seen one around here. Of course Fishers are heavy, for backdragging.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;811443 said:


> I can't believe those valves and wiring don't have a cover being where they are. Also the top of the blade has no flare to it so the snow rolls. It looks solid but there are so many components back there - More to go wrong IMO.


Good point, that design sucks.

As for the added components, absolutely, couldn't agree more.

Signed,

15 YO female troll from Florida


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;811445 said:


> Good point, that design sucks.
> 
> As for the added components, absolutely, couldn't agree more.
> 
> ...


Haha, that was pretty good! That is one very well constructed blade. I wish I had the cash for one this year. They are very impressive. Anyone know how much they run?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;811444 said:


> If I put one of those on my truck I wouldn't be able to leave the gas station. Never seen one around here. Of course Fishers are heavy, for backdragging.


Too much edge to hand file????


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;811456 said:


> Too much edge to hand file????


You can't begin to hand file a Fisher. I need to get with Basher about his milling machine.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;811465 said:


> You can't begin to hand file a Fisher. I need to get with Basher about his milling machine.


I meant the back blade edge, silly.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;811470 said:


> I meant the back blade edge, silly.


Oooops, my bad. Does the pull plow have a trip edge to save my tranmission in case I back into something? Which is very likely. I usually judge when to stop backing by the sound.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;811475 said:


> Oooops, my bad. Does the pull plow have a trip edge to save my tranmission in case I back into something? Which is very likely. I usually judge when to stop backing by the sound.


Not sure, I drive by Braille, when I feel something hitting\scraping\rubbing on the left, I move to the right.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> Oooops, my bad. Does the pull plow have a trip edge to save my tranmission in case I back into something? Which is very likely. I usually judge when to stop backing by the sound.





> Not sure, I drive by Braille, when I feel something hitting\scraping\rubbing on the left, I move to the right.


I think both of you, should drive bumper trucks.....

"Well 2COR517, were on the brail system now....that left turns commin up soon so get ready"









"Hey Mark, I feel it rubbin and bumpin to the left....Ok 2COR517, ease it over to the right a bit."









"Oh, boy..."

Hey JD! Keep em comming!


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't even begin to say how amazing I think one of those would be for around here. JD any idea what the one mounted in the first set of pictures is running for cost these days?


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Got a quote from them earlier this month. Not sure I'f they'd like me posting their prices. But the 16' and the 14' swing wings with 102" moldboard are going beetween $6 and $6.5K If you wan't one you'd better give em a call quick, they make em in batches. So you'll want to get one reserved with a $1K down payment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BMWSTUD25;811504 said:


> I can't even begin to say how amazing I think one of those would be for around here. JD any idea what the one mounted in the first set of pictures is running for cost these days?


Baaaahhhhhhh, too many moving parts.

Wires and valves exposed.

Don't bother.


----------



## eaglegrounds (Sep 22, 2009)

im probbaly making a fool of my self by asking this but.....

Do you drive forwards or backwards with that thing down?

Other than that looks cool.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;811511 said:


> Baaaahhhhhhh, too many moving parts.
> 
> Wires and valves exposed.
> 
> Don't bother.


Wow! Mark, your such a big man on PS. For me it's all the great insight you offer.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

eaglegrounds;811534 said:


> im probbaly making a fool of my self by asking this but.....
> 
> Do you drive forwards or backwards with that thing down?
> 
> Other than that looks cool.


You drive forward, and no your not making a fool of yourself.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess the primary use for these is short urban drives. Back up to the garage door, drop the blade, and pull the snow out. Turn truck around and push it off the side of the driveway.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

2COR517;811561 said:


> I guess the primary use for these is short urban drives. Back up to the garage door, drop the blade, and pull the snow out. Turn truck around and push it off the side of the driveway.


You got it. As soon as you become proficient with the blade you can literally do standard sized driveways in a matter of a minute or two.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> You drive forward, and no your not making a fool of yourself.


Actually, forwards or Backwards is fine. Here's a link to a video of a guy who uses it for both. I won't imbed it for you dial up guys. Go to 0:30 for the reverse plowing.







> * I guess the primary use for these is short urban drives*. Back up to the garage door, drop the blade, and pull the snow out. Turn truck around and push it off the side of the driveway


Sure, you could use them on urban drives, but you don't need 16' for that do ya? They've got the primary use for these as catching spillage on long pushes, or clearing loading docks, irregular parking lot coves. under trailers etc. For driveways, an 8' snowman with or without wings would be plenty? At 14' or 16' extended your talking commercial baby!





Hey Roy!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Camden;811564 said:


> You got it. As soon as you become proficient with the blade you can literally do standard sized driveways in a matter of a minute or two.


Seems like I saw a video posted here of a guy doing a half dozen drives on the same street with one of those. Pulled them all out, turned around and cleaned them up. He was only plowing like two or three inches of light stuff. How do they work with 8 inches of concrete? Do they usually have down pressure?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;811551 said:


> Wow! Mark, your such a big man on PS. For me it's all the great insight you offer.


No, no, no

I'm not a big man, I'm a 15 YO girl from Florida!

As for insight, I can offer you gobs and gobs and even buckets of insight on the blade that Dave posted. I have run the prototype for almost every back plow that Ebling has built. I have the second prototype of the one posted. My father ran the first back plow they made back in 1985. We also have his first expanding wing model; just sold the first under the bumper model; have a prototype of a model that is similar to the one pictured-but taller moldboard similar to tractor models. Also have a non-hydraulic model on my JCB that he built in 1997.

So yeah, maybe I was a sarcastic SOB to your comments, but they are totally unfounded. And I know this from experience, not just pics over the internet, where I could be a 15 YO girl from Florida. Call Ebling and ask if you don't believe me.



2COR517;811570 said:


> He was only plowing like two or three inches of light stuff. How do they work with 8 inches of concrete? Do they usually have down pressure?


It's only limited by the truck\operator combo. Last snowfall season before last, we had 6" of cement. I was playing around with one of the above mentioned prototypes before the operator for that truck arrived. The problem I ran into, was that I almost got stuck trying to back through the pile of snow I pulled away from my shop doors. So as long as you have an operator that knows what he\she is doing, you will be just fine.

Down pressure is a true down pressure for these plows, just like SnoWay.

These plows are designed to be used moving forward. While they can be used in reverse, I wouldn't recommend it. And if you break something using it in reverse, I don't think the warranty will cover it. I know I wouldn't. Jim is far from being stupid, he can tell when something was abused vs bad\improper production. And he will not write every last thing off to abuse as the big mfgs do, either.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

WIPensFan;811443 said:


> I can't believe those valves and wiring don't have a cover being where they are. Also the top of the blade has no flare to it so the snow rolls. It looks solid but there are so many components back there - More to go wrong IMO.


You can mount everything in the box of your truck in a nice aluminum too box.


Mark Oomkes;811436 said:


> I think he could have had more greenery in the pics, all that concrete is ugly. Well, not as ugly as Dave's, but still, the landscape out front is much nicer looking.


That was a low blow Mark, even for you.:crying:


NoFearDeere;811451 said:


> Haha, that was pretty good! That is one very well constructed blade. I wish I had the cash for one this year. They are very impressive. Anyone know how much they run?


They sell for $6095 US for a 16 ft FOB Grand Rapids, not installed.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I cant wait for this to arrive.

Under the trailers, the loading docks and the double wide driveways at complex's. 
The other key is downpressure. 

For me it should eliminate having a skid steer on site to do all the back dragging. 
That means one less man, and less traveling.

Now that I see the controlls Im wondering how Im going to operate the wideout handheld controller and the rear blade. Im thinking I better get my coffee in a helmet with a straw, or get the voice activated wing option. 

wesport


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

how can you sharpen the cutting edge? it looks like rubber. use my wood file?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;811621 said:


> That was a low blow Mark, even for you.:crying:


Sorry Dave, it seemed so funny at the time.  lol

I'll buy you lunch or dinner when you pick up your blades, will that make you feel better?

PS Hey Clap, can I get some of those Pizza Hut certificates before Dave gets here? lolololol


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I demoed that same plow a few weeks ago. Very nice setup. Would love to get one but not for the money involved.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Sheesh...........................you guy's work fer a livin or do you sit behind the computer and keep responding to threads? 

No wonder Mark is pushin 3,500 posts.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

snowman55;811643 said:


> how can you sharpen the cutting edge? it looks like rubber. use my wood file?


Wood *RASP *is faster, at least to set the angle and knock off the high spots.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

DeVries;811692 said:


> Sheesh...........................you guy's work fer a livin or do you sit behind the computer and keep responding to threads?
> 
> No wonder Mark is pushin 3,500 posts.


What else does a 15 year old girl have to do?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

camden;811699 said:


> what else does a 15 year old girl have to do?


rotflmao!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;811681 said:


> I demoed that same plow a few weeks ago. Very nice setup. Would love to get one but not for the money involved.


So how does it compare to the Daniels? I've been interested to find out from someone who has used both.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

WIPensFan;811710 said:


> So how does it compare to the Daniels? I've been interested to find out from someone who has used both.


There is no compairison. Ebling is the plow to have. The ebling can be just a standard pull plow or you can get the hydro wing on it and when they are open, the plow can be up to 16 feet wide depending on how big of wings you choose. You can push snow backwards with the ebling pull plows also. I want one so bad, but don't have the cash for one. Also the plow does have a cover for the pump, When we demoed it at our shop that was something I brought up and they told me that they do have a cover for it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;811999 said:


> There is no compairison. Ebling is the plow to have. The ebling can be just a standard pull plow or you can get the hydro wing on it and when they are open, the plow can be up to 16 feet wide depending on how big of wings you choose. You can push snow backwards with the ebling pull plows also. I want one so bad, but don't have the cash for one. Also the plow does have a cover for the pump, When we demoed it at our shop that was something I brought up and they told me that they do have a cover for it.


Thanks for the good info, I wish I could try one. Good to know they offer a cover, and that someone else saw that as a problem.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan;812030 said:


> Good to know they offer a cover, and that someone else saw that as a problem.


Nicely done.

It's only a problem because people think it is a problem.

As I stated, I have one that has been on a truck since fall of '99 and have not had one corrosion related issue with wiring or valves.

But you won't believe anything I tell you about it, because you think I'm an idiot.


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

mark, you are not an idiot, just a young girl who doesnt know any better>>>> lol


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;812033 said:
 

> Nicely done.
> 
> It's only a problem because people think it is a problem.
> 
> ...


Mark, I do not think you are an idiot. You were just being a dumb A$$ to me. One of the main reasons I don't like those valves sitting there is that on a pickup we also carry little Toro snowblowers. I don't run with tailgates, so those get loaded and unloaded off the back at every resi we do. I would be sure to be carefull, but the help is another story! 
.........Anywho, I thought it was a legitimate concern for me.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

If you're really worried about damaging the valves etc. Take all them critters and mount em in one of them there pork-chop boxes, route them hoses through some holes in the bottom, through the bed, and to the plow cyl. Problem solved. You can store tools, parts, and fluids in there too.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;811661 said:


> Sorry Dave, it seemed so funny at the time.  lol
> 
> I'll buy you lunch or dinner when you pick up your blades, will that make you feel better?
> 
> PS Hey Clap, can I get some of those Pizza Hut certificates before Dave gets here? lolololol


Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Grand Rapids is the center of the Snow Removal Industry. There are more innovations in western Michigan going on than anywhere else in the country. Snow plowing is taken very seriously up north.

The Daniels doesn't compare at all to the Ebling or it's evil twin, the Swing Wing. The Ebling is 16 feet wide, last I heard the Daniels, and the SnowMan are only 8 feet wide.

The Ebling has the potential to push the industry in a different direction. There are only 3 ways to make more profit in the contracting business. Increase your price, reduce your overhead, and increase your volume.

The rear expanding plow covers two of the three!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ProSeasons;824162 said:


> Grand Rapids is the center of the Snow Removal Industry. There are more innovations in western Michigan going on than anywhere else in the country. Snow plowing is taken very seriously up north.


Yeah, the rest of us are just doin it for fun. As long as we can break even, or just get some gas money we're good. Maybe even save up for some big mud tires in the spring if it's a real good winter.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

ProSeasons;824162 said:


> Grand Rapids is the center of the Snow Removal Industry. There are more innovations in western Michigan going on than anywhere else in the country. Snow plowing is taken very seriously up north.
> 
> The Daniels doesn't compare at all to the Ebling or it's evil twin, the Swing Wing. The Ebling is 16 feet wide, last I heard the Daniels, and the SnowMan are only 8 feet wide.
> 
> ...


This statement is very true. I live 30 min west of GR right on lake michigan.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Look JD its on a Dodge!! and I thought maybe I would be the first red dodge  oh well Im still can't wait. Everytime I get an out of town call on my cell I think its the call that my blade is in.


Do you need additional battery power? I have 2 - Interstate 1100's now, should I think about routing a 3rd into a tool box? 



Got any more pics of the dodge with the blade.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

ProSeasons;824162 said:


> Grand Rapids is the center of the Snow Removal Industry. There are more innovations in western Michigan going on than anywhere else in the country. Snow plowing is taken very seriously up north.
> 
> The Daniels doesn't compare at all to the Ebling or it's evil twin, the Swing Wing. The Ebling is 16 feet wide, last I heard the Daniels, and the SnowMan are only 8 feet wide.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics, it was mostly because of your vids why I bought so many blades.


MIDTOWNPC;824841 said:


> Look JD its on a Dodge!! and I thought maybe I would be the first red dodge  oh well Im still can't wait. Everytime I get an out of town call on my cell I think its the call that my blade is in.
> 
> Do you need additional battery power? I have 2 - Interstate 1100's now, should I think about routing a 3rd into a tool box?
> 
> Got any more pics of the dodge with the blade.


I've never worked on a Dodge before so it should be fun and I don't think the 3rd battery will be needed because there are still alot of guys only plowing with one. You'll know after the first storm if one is needed also. Ebling did call and say they were starting production of Chads and your blade.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JD Dave;824874 said:


> starting production of Chads blade.


Decent!

xysport:bluebounc


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Good Stuff

Im thinking the transformers sound should play when you open the blade full. 

The videos and pictures were key to me making the decision to purchase.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

2COR517;824169 said:


> Yeah, the rest of us are just doin it for fun. As long as we can break even, or just get some gas money we're good. Maybe even save up for some big mud tires in the spring if it's a real good winter.


You misunderstand me. I was not refering to you as a contractor, I'm sure you are excellent in your field.

I meant the Grand Rapids area is superior on the Design and Manufacturing end of things. Seems everywhere I looked there were back blades and winged plows and huge pusher boxes mounted on massive FELs.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ProSeasons;825149 said:


> You misunderstand me. I was not refering to you as a contractor, I'm sure you are excellent in your field.


I was just goofin. I try to be excellent everywhere. Mostly drives and parking lots, but I have wound up in a field once or twice


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;824841 said:


> Look JD its on a Dodge!! and I thought maybe I would be the first red dodge  oh well Im still can't wait. Everytime I get an out of town call on my cell I think its the call that my blade is in.
> 
> Do you need additional battery power? I have 2 - Interstate 1100's now, should I think about routing a 3rd into a tool box?
> 
> Got any more pics of the dodge with the blade.


You're going to love you're new blade, I sure am happy with mine, and it's been threw he!!.
I did put a third battery in the aluminum box where I mounted the pump, motor and disconnect switch.

Here's how it looks


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That does look nice Adam.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ProSeasons;824162 said:


> Grand Rapids is the center of the Snow Removal Industry.





2COR517;824169 said:


> Yeah, the rest of us are just doin it for fun. As long as we can break even, or just get some gas money we're good. Maybe even save up for some big mud tires in the spring if it's a real good winter.


Actually, I think he meant I(as in Mark Oomkes) am the center of the Snow Removal Industry.

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

I used to think that as well, then I joined SIMA back in '98 or '99. Then I received a huge education and wakeup.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;825253 said:


> Actually, I think he meant I(as in Mark Oomkes) am the center of the Snow Removal Industry.


And all along i thought DJ was the center of the snow removal industry around here...:laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;825253 said:


> ... I joined SIMA back in '98 or '99. Then I received a huge education and wakeup.


So subtle:laughing::laughing:

I can use GV or JD as a referal if I sign up, right?


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

Just ordered one 12' and one 14'. About 6,000 and 6,250 +/-. Hands down money well spent. Jim @ Ebling doesn't budge on $ but he builds one h*ll of a plow. We also order 3 new Blizzards and one clutch pump from him. Great service but order early, slow turn around time this time of year. He's swamped busy right now.

eblingandson.com


----------



## HGT INC. (Feb 18, 2009)

*Ebling plow*

I 'm looking real hard at the wing Ebling. I sure would like a light set up like the Switch Blade plow. Does anyone have any thing their using now. I have a lot of areas where there is no lights and some extra light would come in handy. Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok one question... Because I know it would happen or come close to happening. Do the wings have any protection from hitting objects going forward? Another words any way for the wing to swing back past the straight positions?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Grisi24;921051 said:


> Ok one question... Because I know it would happen or come close to happening. Do the wings have any protection from hitting objects going forward? Another words any way for the wing to swing back past the straight positions?


SHear bolt


----------



## HGT INC. (Feb 18, 2009)

*Ebling wings*

I have been doing my homework on these plows. Everything that I have gathered is that the wings are designed to break away when hit (obviously within reason) and they can be replaced with a simple bolt. If you hit something with a plow such as a Switch Blade and damage it you will be in for a world of hurt. I figure something has to give and really nothing except the whole unit may twist.


----------



## JMS (Nov 7, 2009)

JD, did you get yours yet? If so how did it work. I'm thinking of getting one for next season. Any one run one with a v-salter in the back as well? Whould it be able to spread over the plow if it was lowered a bit?

John


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

JD Dave ad Triple L have both got theirs and have posted pics awhile ago. Do a search and a bunch of pics should come up. Triple L has a V-salter in the back along with it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

fd8215;1035685 said:


> JD, did you get yours yet? If so how did it work. I'm thinking of getting one for next season. Any one run one with a v-salter in the back as well? Whould it be able to spread over the plow if it was lowered a bit?
> 
> John





Jelinek61;1036018 said:


> JD Dave ad Triple L have both got theirs and have posted pics awhile ago. Do a search and a bunch of pics should come up. Triple L has a V-salter in the back along with it.


my thread

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92452


----------



## biggs7199 (Feb 24, 2010)

b&b actualy makes a much better version of it


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

biggs7199;1080818 said:


> b&b actualy makes a much better version of it


B and B is great shop but you would have to be drunk or stoned to think they have a better black blade. Post some pics and we'll compare.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

That's pretty damned neat. Combo one of those with an 8611LP and you would have a serious f'n rig on your hands.


----------



## biggs7199 (Feb 24, 2010)

I will post some pics soon have to get it out of the grage and on the truck. A few of the points that i kliked was that b&bs uses a bolt opn hinge for the wings which in our perfect world if you did ever bend a hinge and wing you would have singinfinetly less down time than to cut and weld a new hinge on. The other thing that I liked was that they put there pump and valves in the mount tube and not out in the elements. still easy to work on but well protected. As far as your comment jd dave you must be a full of your self to say **** like " I must be drunk or stoned" maby you are for not being able to let some one else post what there opinion is. I looked at bouth this spring and that was the one that i decided on. The worst part is that you proubly have never used on.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

biggs7199;1080937 said:


> I will post some pics soon have to get it out of the grage and on the truck. A few of the points that i kliked was that b&bs uses a bolt opn hinge for the wings which in our perfect world if you did ever bend a hinge and wing you would have singinfinetly less down time than to cut and weld a new hinge on. The other thing that I liked was that they put there pump and valves in the mount tube and not out in the elements. still easy to work on but well protected. As far as your comment jd dave you must be a full of your self to say **** like " I must be drunk or stoned" maby you are for not being able to let some one else post what there opinion is. I looked at bouth this spring and that was the one that i decided on. The worst part is that you proubly have never used on.


I probably shouldn't have said that, sorry. The funny part you come on to my thread in your third post on PS and tell me B and B back blades are better. I saw those blades first hand and I can tell you I wasn't impressed. As far as me not trying one it sounds like you havn't tried either one yet as you bought one in the spring.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Does B&B have a website? Cant seem to find it.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Never mind, didnt realize they made quick hitch.


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I would like to here from someone who has used one. Is that a steel edge and if it is does it trip some how? Or do you just rip ur truck in half.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance, but......if that plow doesnt have a trip edge and your pulling snow at say 40 km/h down a straightaway and get the plow caught up on a raised manhole cover or raised catch basin lid because the top coat of ashpalt hasnt been laid yet-will your forehead smash into the windshield or will the back of your head pop out your rear window (assuming you are plowing in a regular cab)?? Just preparing myself for the worst possible scenario...thats all.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1081423 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but......if that plow doesnt have a trip edge and your pulling snow at say 40 km/h down a straightaway and get the plow caught up on a raised manhole cover or raised catch basin lid because the top coat of ashpalt hasnt been laid yet-will your forehead smash into the windshield or will the back of your head pop out your rear window (assuming you are plowing in a regular cab)?? Just preparing myself for the worst possible scenario...thats all.


LOL For some reason they seem to ride up over stuff. I was leary with mine at the beginning. In all honesty I don't have enough hours on mine also to say it won't happen but the guys from Mi have been running them for 30 years and they havn't complained about getting knocked out.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

biggs7199;1080937 said:


> I looked at bouth this spring and that was the one that i decided on. The worst part is that you proubly have never used on.


The company that I work for in the summer owns 2 b&bs. Compaired to a ebling, we think the eblings are better. Not just as design goes, but also we look at customer service aswell. b&b can't compete with eblings customer service. I personally own a 14 foot ebling and can't say enough about it, design, and customer service are out of this world. Yes b&b does have a nice blade now after they redsigned from their old version. But as far as quality goes eblings hands down.



G&T LAWN;1081380 said:


> I would like to here from someone who has used one. Is that a steel edge and if it is does it trip some how? Or do you just rip ur truck in half.


 I have not used mine yet, but no that cutting edge does not trip. You would not be able to get the down pressure, or scraping ablity if it was. You just have to be smart about it when using it and realize before hand that that plow can wreck things if you aren't careful.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I think if thats your biggest concern about an Ebling, just pay the extra $100 and get all rubber cutting edges and dont worry about it...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;1081423 said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but......if that plow doesnt have a trip edge and your pulling snow at say 40 km/h down a straightaway and get the plow caught up on a raised manhole cover or raised catch basin lid because the top coat of ashpalt hasnt been laid yet-will your forehead smash into the windshield or will the back of your head pop out your rear window (assuming you are plowing in a regular cab)?? Just preparing myself for the worst possible scenario...thats all.


I have had mine catch when I had it fully extended... in straight wide load mode. I was plowing ashphalt and then came to an area at the fuel yard that was concrete and it it caught the edge. I broke a shear pin on the wing but it was a good raised edge and I had too much pressure also. To help with this problem 1 tap on the controller in works so they act like skiis. \___/ 
You still could hit a manhole in the center but I also find that in most cases you have your front blade down and know you just hit something so you easy up on the peddle and go slow for the back. I havent had much time with it though as last year we got 4 plows and the first and last were cement.

I have rubber cutting edge on the wings and steel in the centre.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I caught a low retaining wall and a few curb islands with mine. Nothing big, just 2 broken shear bolts and a slightly twisted cutting edge. Nothing that stops performance at all.

Still, its the like having a loader push box that can travel the speed limit, from site to site. 

So much faster!!!

J.


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

I own 3 - 16', 1 - 14' and 1 - 16' 3 point tractor Ebling. Hands down 100% top of the line. We ran them all of last winter and our fleet went from 25 pieces of equipment down to 15 after 4 storms. We relized how much time we were saving and cut some of our subs out.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

How much would one of these set me back? Do they ship? 


Please PM me, i dont always have time to check the threads... Thanks


----------



## JMS (Nov 7, 2009)

Triple L;1081489 said:


> I think if thats your biggest concern about an Ebling, just pay the extra $100 and get all rubber cutting edges and dont worry about it...


Chad

How well would the ebling scrape with a rubber cutting edge?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

fd8215;1086185 said:


> Chad
> 
> How well would the ebling scrape with a rubber cutting edge?


I just bought a second ebling, hows that sound....


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

fd8215;1086185 said:


> Chad
> 
> How well would the ebling scrape with a rubber cutting edge?


A lot of guys run them around here. and I would say 99% of guys have the rubber on the wings. Just add 100 bucks and get the steel put on the wings, or get it with the rubber, try it out, if you don't like it, have your local steel shop fab up a set of cutting edges for the wings out of steel.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

MDSP;1085969 said:


> I own 3 - 16', 1 - 14' and 1 - 16' 3 point tractor Ebling. Hands down 100% top of the line. We ran them all of last winter and our fleet went from 25 pieces of equipment down to 15 after 4 storms. We relized how much time we were saving and cut some of our subs out.


Is that your kubota on craigslist with the ebling and the expanding danials blade?


----------

